# Have tried Subli-Dark 201 Paper



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

They claim this paper will work on Dark cotton. Has anyone tried it yet? The process is sublimating on the paper then running it through a cutter, then weeding the "white paper" and then heat pressing and peeling off 1st layer. Then back on the press to finish the sublimation. Very interesting process. Paper runs $4 per sheet. Check it out at digitalheatfx.com


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

holcomb said:


> They claim this paper will work on Dark cotton. Has anyone tried it yet? The process is sublimating on the paper then running it through a cutter, then weeding the "white paper" and then heat pressing and peeling off 1st layer. Then back on the press to finish the sublimation. Very interesting process. Paper runs $4 per sheet. Check it out at digitalheatfx.com


 
I just do not see how this would be commercially successful. The amount of cost, number of steps and time would make a shirt incredibly expenisve to make.

I am missing something?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

holcomb said:


> They claim this paper will work on Dark cotton. Has anyone tried it yet? The process is sublimating on the paper then running it through a cutter, then weeding the "white paper" and then heat pressing and peeling off 1st layer. Then back on the press to finish the sublimation. Very interesting process. Paper runs $4 per sheet. Check it out at digitalheatfx.com


No reason it shouldn't work, you are not sublimating the shirt, you are sublimating a "patch" then applying it to the shirt.

This is not a new process BTW. It's not white "paper" it has to be a polymer.

This would give you basically the same thing as an opaque paper transfer done currently with an ink jet pigment printer, but twice the price.


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

A bit time consuming but I can get $25 per shirt on dark. Over a dozen and I'm screen printing anyway.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

holcomb said:


> A bit time consuming but I can get $25 per shirt on dark. Over a dozen and I'm screen printing anyway.


That's the price I am getting for pigments with opaque ink jet paper. When you mention over a dozen and you are screen printing ... I would assume single color?


----------

